# auto flower strains



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 5, 2009)

anyone know where autoflowering strains originated? or what the original strain that was used to cross? any info and/or links would be greatly appreciated. ty


----------



## Radical Buds (Jun 8, 2009)

This is from attitudes site. Ive spent some time wondering this myself and this is about the best info I can dig up.It contains some info that may satisfy your thirst. Lowlife seeds even say that the JD was the 1st to get these stable.


*The Joint Doctor's Lowryder #1*


Aptly named for its low profile (both literally and figuratively), Lowryder was developed for extreme rapid growth (life cycle is 8 weeks from seed to bud), uniquely short height, and amazingly versatile.
 Lowryder is stable and reliable in its properties, a product of nine generations of selective breeding, and is non-deviant and hermaphrodite-free. Lowryder claims direct descendance from superior Williams Wonder and Northern Lights no.2 indica, as well as a more exotic, virtually unknown short variety believed to be descended from Mexican Ruderalis, an experimental cross created over 25 years ago.
 Passing directly from the seedling to the flowering stage, Lowryder altogether does away with the vegetative growth stage, in a process called _autoflowering_. In other words, when planted, it sprouts, grows a couple sets of leaves, then immediately and automatically begins flowering (males at about day 17, females at day 20). As a result, it is the quickest, most compact, and most discrete plant available.
 Having no vegetative stage, Lowryder cant be cloned or regenerated, for all intents and purposes. Replanting seeds is a must. But then, this plants unique advantages do away with any reason for cloning in the first place.  It is an ideal parent strain, producing some offspring with its unique autoflowering traits.
 To complement its unique characteristics, Lowryders final appearance, taste, and high, have nothing to envy of the finer weed varieties, an excellent strain with high potency and good resin production.
*Genetics:* Williams Wonder / Northern Lights No. 2 / Mexican Ruderalis
*Type:* Stabilized hybrid, True-Breeding
*Harvest Date:* 2 months from sowing.
*Flowering Period:* 5 weeks
*THC Content:* Unknown
*No of Seeds Per Packet:* 10
*Characteristics:* Small, hardy, autoflowering strain, small yields.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 9, 2009)

thats what i was wondering, if it was a ruderalis cross, which i believe are extremly low in potency?


----------



## Radical Buds (Jun 9, 2009)

What I've read indicates Ruderalis evolved into basically survival mode. THC was low,life cycle was modified to work with the Mother Nature and they created lots and lots of seed. 
 However, the Joint Doctor has reportedly spent some 25 years building his breed of ruderalis. Thats quite a while to work on something IMO. I think there could be lifetime achievement awards given to people who have spent less time on their careers. 
 There are a handful of grow journal's on this site that have smoke reports concerning the auto flowering plants. One of my favourites is Hamster Lewis' 2nd journal.I recently stumbled onto an attempted crossing by Bombbudpuffa so I am almost positive he has a few journal's as well.To bad about the critters BBP! There's a few more,I do apologize, but I can not recall authors atm.
 I havent had the oppurtunity to grow any variety of these plants yet but I can almost garauntee that when I get everything going I will. I've heard good things on them just through the journals here.The pheno's seem to be minimal and potency does run high.
 It seems the bigger container you give them to grow in the happier they are.I also got the feeling they were somewhat forgiving to error also.
 All in all they seem like a good investment for the personal stash.Hope this helps a little more!


----------



## SherwoodForest (Jun 9, 2009)

Mexican rudaralis sounds funny to me. Mexico is not a short summer area and they don't get cold winters which would make a rudaralis plant grow in nature. Someone had to bring the ruderalis in from somewhere like Russia where they grow in nature.


----------



## Radical Buds (Jun 9, 2009)

Honostly I think ruderalis just became the name for a plant thats gone feral.Which is what has generally happend if Im not mistaken. Ruderalis translates from Russian as "by the road".  For all I know there are "ruderalis" growing within 100 miles of my home in the great lake region.
 If a field is planted and produces males and females there will be seed. Many seeds probably grow the next season and continue to grow causing mutations to the original genotype over many many seasons. 
 Im sure you have heard of ditch weed? Same thing I'm guessing except we have now found a use for them.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 10, 2009)

I found this to be a good explanation.


What is Ruderalis?

Cannabis Ruderalis is a subspecies of Cannabis Sativa. The term was originally used in the former Soviet Union to describe the varieties of hemp that had escaped cultivation and adapted to the surrounding region.

Similar Ruderalis populations can be found in most of the areas where hemp cultivation was once prevalent. The most notable region in North America is the midwest, though populations occur sporadically throughout the United States and Canada. Without the human hand aiding in selection, these plants have lost many of the traits they were originally selected for, and have acclimatized to their locale.

AdvertisementThough they contain little THC, these plants hold large potential for use in breeding, both in hemp and marijuana applications. Early flowering and resistance to locally significant insect and disease pressures are but a few of the important traits present in these feral populations.

Thankfully, despite years of US government sponsored eradication programs, these wild plants still remain in bountiful abundance.


----------



## T.N.T. (Jun 11, 2009)

Ruderalis? Who would'of known.


----------



## Hick (Jun 12, 2009)

SherwoodForest said:
			
		

> Mexican rudaralis sounds funny to me. Mexico is not a short summer area and they don't get cold winters which would make a rudaralis plant grow in nature. Someone had to bring the ruderalis in from somewhere like Russia where they grow in nature.



I gotta agree w/ shery'.... The rudy that produces the auto flowering strains isn't native to a long growing season. Neither is NA feral hemp ruderallis. It flowers as the seasons change(light cycle chnge) "long night/short day" flowering plants.


----------

